# Parallel clamps or bar clamps?



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been on an "organizing my shop" kick lately, and I am a little fed up with the way that I have been storing my F clamps....so I was thinking that I should build a storage rack. Of course, if I am going to build a storage rack, it would be smart to make a floor standing thing that holds ALL of my clamps...including my bar clamps. More like a colossal, trojan horse sized rolling cart storage rack. I have also been considering whether or not I should upgrade from bar clamps to parallel clamps. I actually need more bar clamps...mostly for a project that I hope to be working on in a few months, but if parallel clamps are better, instead of buying more bar clamps, I should be buying those instead.
I need to figure this out before I work on the clamp storage "cart". (See how my brain works?? It's a wonder that I can ever get ANYTHING accomplished, isn't it?)

Sooo, my real question is: Do I need parallel clamps? Are they better than bar clamps? I'm just a hobbyist, but I realize the importance of having the best tools for the job at hand, and I am a bit of a "tool whore" (meaning that I appreciate owning good tools and have on occasion spent almost as much for a specific tool to work on a project than I would have paid to have the job contracted out!). In case you haven't guessed by now, I am also slightly anal retentive and OCD. 
I have a small collection of bar clamps, some of which are 50+ years old (hand-me-downs from my father), but I will want to add several more. I don't own ANY parallel clamps, and they are AWFULLY expensive. I'm pretty sure that I can "get by" with the bar clamps, but I would like to know what the parallel clamps are used for, and if they are, _*why*_ they are better than just plain 'ol bar clamps. 

Thanks in advance, and sorry for the long post. I appreciate that you guys put up with me. 

Brad


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You should buy clamps based on needs. What kind of work you intend to do and projects coming up....


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

not really a "one answer fits all" to your question.
I have a very assorted collection of clamps - I suspect most wood workers do.
certain styles and types make certain clamping jobs either (a) easier or (b) at all possible.

parallel clamps on a bar are _supposed_ to exert even pressure over the clamp (pad) area.
_supposed_ to - I suppose some of the best designs actually get close - but the cheap ones don't manage the task at all.

when you absolutely must have even pressure over a clamped joint, use a thick chunk of scrap wood and a $2 Harbor Freight clamp.....


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Rebelwork said:


> You should buy clamps based on needs. What kind of work you intend to do and projects coming up....


I agree. I do a lot of different things but the project that I was specifically speaking of would be cabinets. At first, a few different bathroom vanities, and then I want to make my own kitchen cabinets. One day, I hope to work on things like a bedroom set, but I am not "furniture grade" yet.


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Tom, but I get nauseous at the thought of buying pretty much anything from Harbor Freight....especially tools.....but I think I get the gist of what you are trying to tell me. 

(Not meant to offend anyone who purchases stuff from Harbor Freight...don't send me hate mail!) 😁


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If I could reasonably afford parallel clamps, I would buy them. However, I can get 4 pipe clamps and the pipe for the price of 1 parallel clamp.
I never did have enough clamps.
The Harbor Freight bar clamps can be had for a reasonable price. They are far from being the best but are good for what they are intended for. 
Starting a new shop a short while ago, I am clamp poor mainly because of not needing that many yet. 
My immediate plan is to buy more pipe clamps and spend a good amount of money on the pipes themselves. Buy plenty of the pipes and interchange them with the clamps. At Home Depot, you pay for the pipe and the cutting and threading is free. For around $15 you can get 12' 3/4 inch black pipe then have it cut and threaded (one end) into several size pipes. If you need larger clamps, just buy larger pipe sections and swap the clamps.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I ever used anything but pipe and bar clamps for cabinets.I have a total of 4 k body clamps. All I'll ever buy...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a personal choice thing. Myself, I have a couple parallel clamps and I go years without using them where I use bar clamps every day. .


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I agree this is pretty much a personal thing. I have been dong woodworking for nearly 40 years and have never used parallel clamps. I don’t think I’ve missed them (ignorance is bliss?). I have always had a small shop with not a lot of storage space, so things that do one or more things work best for me. I have 14 3/4” Pony bar clamps fitted with 24” pipes. I also have another 14 3/4” 24” long pipe extensions permanently fitted with unions wrapped in PVC tape. There are also 7 10” 3/4” pipe extensions also with extensions. These all store in a roll around cart That fits under my workbench when not needed. This arrangement gives me a lot of flexibility for clamping nearly any sized project. The cart also stores 4 6” quick grip clamps, 3 18” quick grip clamps, and a few other clamp things. There are pictures of the cart in my tool album here.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

I use my parallel clamps quite often. I like how I can adjust the jaws to even out the pressure OR move the pressure to the heel or toe of the clamp. Also there are times I have a clamping job where the outside surfaces are slightly out of parallel. Simple matter to adjust the angle of the jaws to match the work being clamped. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Dave,

I have to remember that you have the sarcasm gene like I do. 

I should have been more specific...I was thinking about buying 50" parallel clamps.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Bullseyeguy said:


> Thanks Tom, but I get nauseous at the thought of buying pretty much anything from Harbor Freight....especially tools.....but I think I get the gist of what you are trying to tell me.
> 
> (Not meant to offend anyone who purchases stuff from Harbor Freight...don't send me hate mail!) 😁


What do you want us to think about the open mouth episode you just had?

George


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Bullseyeguy said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have to remember that you have the sarcasm gene like I do.
> 
> I should have been more specific...I was thinking about buying 50" parallel clamps.


Not being sarcastic at all. Those are the parallel clamps I own and use.


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> What do you want us to think about the open mouth episode you just had?
> 
> George


Well, George, I don't think that makes me look foolish...just particular. Some people like fish, some people don't. To each his own. I'm not going to get excited about what other people like or don't....it doesn't affect me.

Cheers


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

About the only time I use parallel clamps is when I can't get a bar clamp to stay on a curved surface. I use doubled tape with sandpaper applied to the clamps to the two sufaces, then use bar clamps on the parallel clamps to glue the edges together. It is easier than cutting blocks to fit a curve


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

...................


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The clamps that @Dave McCann shows in his photo are known around here as "handscrew clamps." Until now, I have never seen them called otherwise. It took me a while to appreciate them and their versatility, but now I use them often. 

The clamp style shown in @Rebelwork's photo above are what I know as "parallel clamps." You can get them from a variety of manufacturers. I do not own any of them, partly because of cost and lack of storage space for them. 

I have an assortment of clamps, but never quite enough of the type I need for the job at hand. I still use the same set of pipe clamps from the 1970s. They aren't broken yet. 

Lacking a full set of every clamp that I need, I get by through improvisation. Sometimes I use boards as clamping cauls to "stretch" the utility of my clamps. On a recent project, I cut the project size down slightly (3/4 inch) from my original design, just so it would fit the clamps I planned to use.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Woodworkers get caught up in compulsive buying. They see shops that other have 20-30 years worth of tooling and hand tools and want all of it now.

Smart woodworker buys what they need when they need it and not buy random stuff thinking they might need it later...


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks guys...

Yeah, the handswrew clamp had me a bit confused...thought Dave was pulling my leg. 

Thanks TA and Redeared...I have had to improvise on quite a few things too, but in the back of my mind I would wonder what a pro would do. I think though...in some cases, that IS what a pro would do. 

Rebelwork....I am one of those guys who has to fight off the desire to compulsively buy...you nailed it. 

I think I'm going to plan my clamp storage colossal with room for a few more bar clamps, and more pipe clamps and call it good. I can probably get by without the parallel clamps just fine. Besides, I'll use the extra money to buy more wood so I can practice making firewood on my lathe! 

Cheers!

Brad


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It's fun to see others taking off in woodworking as my woodworking days are coming to a close. 

Enjoy it...


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Bullseyeguy said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Yeah, the handswrew clamp had me a bit confused...thought Dave was pulling my leg.
> 
> ...


I guess it has been a while since I have looked in a tool catalog. When I purchased my "hand screw clamps" back in about '64 or so, I got them at Sears and my memory tells me they were listed as "parallel clamps". I've never thought of them as anything different than that. BTW: the photo I used, popped up as one of the choices when I googled "parallel clamp", go figure. Also the same style clamp made out of steel and used in a machine shop is most definitely called a "parallel clamp". Precise Toolmakers Parallel Clamps 6"X8" - TPC-008-1 - Penn Tool Co., Inc (I worked in a precision tool and die shop for 40 years)

My 10 year old grandson said to me the other day about some tool or something; Grandpa, that (whatever it was) is really old." I looked at him and said "Caden, all my stuff is old!"


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with some of the above posts about what type of clamps they are. 
I have heard them called 'hand screw clamps' and also 'Jorgensen Clamps' even though Jorgensen made several othe designs also, we called the hand screw clamps Jorgensen Clamps. Probably because Jorgensen invented the hand screw clamp.


----------

